# Terrible battery life even on GB roms



## iaminflames (May 9, 2012)

So I have a brand new extended battery for my X and have been running ICS roms since I bought mine used. I tried liberty, vortex, and cm7 on my phone and I don't get any better battery life. On those mentioned GB roms I still only get maybe 16-18 hours with pretty minimal use.

What the hell?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Did u get a bh6x battery or an aftermarket extended. Some of the aftermarket batteries can seem to drain fast but once they hit zero percent it can remain there for several hours without powering down.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

iaminflames said:


> So I have a brand new extended battery for my X and have been running ICS roms since I bought mine used. I tried liberty, vortex, and cm7 on my phone and I don't get any better battery life. On those mentioned GB roms I still only get maybe 16-18 hours with pretty minimal use.
> 
> What the hell?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


How many hours of screen time do you get with 16-18 hours?


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Really!? Just 16-18 hours? Do you use it at all!!??? Try the #Liquid ROM from X13thangelX. It's about the best you'll get on ICS. For GB, use MobileSensei's #Shuji ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha.. when I was running my x.. I could get sixteen hours one of two ways.. either not use it.. or swap batteries.. unless you have a huge after market battery I don't see the issue.. I've talked to several people running completely sick that would be happy to get ten hours with minimal use

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## iaminflames (May 9, 2012)

Its a bh6x battery and on an average day I have about an hour and a half of screen time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iaminflames (May 9, 2012)

I always read about people on blur based roms for their x getting over a full day with moderate use. Lies?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Did u get a bh6x battery or an aftermarket extended. Some of the aftermarket batteries can seem to drain fast but once they hit zero percent it can remain there for several hours without powering down.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Exactly what is happening to me; extremely annoying, and I've been unable to find a fix for it...


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

iaminflames said:


> I always read about people on blur based roms for their x getting over a full day with moderate use. Lies?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No, people just know how yo manage their services and make use of juice defender ultimate or Amy other battery saving app really well... back when I first got this phone I would hit 20+ hrs on a stock battery and pretty moderate use.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

These batteries are good for a year, then they noticeably start to deteriorate.


----------

